# Fiat Ducato Battery under seat



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi i have a Fiat Ducato 2.8Jtd and the liveing are battery is under the drivers seat Ho do I remove the battery?? from what I can gather i must remove the seat first ami right and HOW??

Thanks


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

yes you are right what a stupid place to put it, you will have to remove the seat there are 4 nuts to remove 2 front 2 back from memory the nuts are round and you will need an allan key or a star key, it does not take long to remove but be warned it is quite heavy.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Will that be the same for my 1999 1.9TD? The front of the seat box is open and I assumed that it came out there.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Tip for you from someone who removes them daily. You need a T40 Torx bit, undo & remove both front bolts & the offside rear, just slacken off the rear nearside & the seat will swivel away from the plinth allowing access without having to lift the seat off, Steve


----------

